# Leash Training - Suggestions?



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2012)

Day 3 with the puppy and we need to learn how to walk so we can get the excess energy out. I'm wondering about recommendations on leash training. I know a trick is to hold a treat in your hand to try and keep them moving. Any other suggestions?


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Stacey-congrats on the new puppy!

This may not be the answer you're looking for, but one thing I wish others would have told me (I wasn't on the forum at the time) when I got my puppy and was trying to walk him is to be aware of the big picture and know that a pup isn't going to have the focus to walk well on a leash and probably won't develop that upwards to a year or more depending on your dog and the time you put into it! If I had known that I would have been less worried about good form and more concerned with having fun. With the pups, I think we both had more fun playing in the sand or running around in a park than walking on a leash. It also helped us to bond so much to have these times to "explore" together and I could teach him "look" or to come when I had something interesting to show him that I knew he'd like to work on recall. Sorry I don't have more tips for walking. As your pup is older, I liked the easy walk harness that connects in the front to help with pulling.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

We are covering this at puppy training classes at the mo. our trainer told us not to use treats to get them to walk because it will encourage them to expect it and in a way scrounge and not walk nicely. Walking is a treat in itself. Obviously take treats for when using commands like sit at curbs and leave etc. I take smelly treats like frankfurters for recall. 

The way we are being taught for pulling on lead is to walk backwards when they pull and only walk forward when they are by your side again and lead is loose. Baxter has caught on quickly with this. When walking with a loose lead praise with saying good boy/girl and when they have walked 5 steps where you want them say your command, either heel or close. 

You could also google Ian Dunbar's method for leash walking


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Congrats in the new addition to your family 

We used several methods in Dax' early stages of leash training when we got him last year. The very first thing we did when we started Dax on walks with the leash was we wrapped Dax leash around our waist.... this controlled his pulling and also kept him close to our sides. Everytime he'd start overly pulling we'd come to a stop or wed give the leash little tug ourselves and say 'heel' so he came back to our side and then we'd always reward him with praises. Everytime he was at our side if we wasn't pulling, we'd reward with praises or treats.

Because we were taught and informed that we shouldn't let our kiddo start running till a certain age, having the leash around our waist when we took Dax out for a walk helped a ton especially when he got a little bigger and he was all riled with energy ready to bolt. I know it saved my right arm and shoulder from having to pull and control the dog so much


----------

